# Please Post pics of cute goat hairstyles....Olivers Afro & Jackson



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I was happy Olivers bangfro grew back this year! I posted both of them on one of our walks, to show Elvis has pretty blonde fiber compared to Olivers creamy white coat. I also love the way their ears remind me of the flying nun, it cracks me up every time! 
Jackson after a ride this morning


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Bangs and flying nun ears are defiantly higher up the cuteness meter. (clap) Jackson is magnificent.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

maybe Diesel's beard counts? any guy with 1 would DREAM of having one as thick, long, and soft as his!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I vote, YES, his beard should count. (clap) I like the look of beards on a goat. 2 of my 3 yearling Monks are growing theirs and this unexpected surprise thrills me through and through.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> I was happy Olivers bangfro grew back this year! I posted both of them on one of our walks, to show Elvis has pretty blonde fiber compared to Olivers creamy white coat. I also love the way their ears remind me of the flying nun, it cracks me up every time!
> Jackson after a ride this morning
> 
> View attachment 157697
> ...


Hahhaha bangfro! I love it. And flyin nun ears. You just made my mornin!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> maybe Diesel's beard counts? any guy with 1 would DREAM of having one as thick, long, and soft as his!
> View attachment 157723


 The beard counts for sure!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annika - the girl in my avatar - currently has a green beard. Grass stains? Or has she been shopping at CVS for dye when I wasn't looking? I'll try to get a pic here shortly.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL!!! it is about 1 1/2-2 feet long, about the texture of long, thick, a bit on the coarse side, lady's hair, (until rut then it is sticky) not like guys beards, it is MUCH softer, I will try to get a good beard pic!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Annika - the girl in my avatar - currently has a green beard. Grass stains? Or has she been shopping at CVS for dye when I wasn't looking? I'll try to get a pic here shortly.


Which one of the other goats was it that told on her?!! You were not supposed to know anything about what happened. She has been ratted out for sure. (grouphug)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Which one of the other goats was it that told on her?!! You were not supposed to know anything about what happened. She has been ratted out for sure. (grouphug)


 It was her daughter, Lola. No respectable daughter wants to see her mom with a green beard!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I can picture that green beard!:heehee:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here it is. Annie and her fancy dyed look!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Here it is. Annie and her fancy dyed look!


:haha: Wow, annika. Very pretty!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She spruced herself up to welcome in Summer. It is actually rather attractive, nice subtle green and getting those under jaw hairs blends it all together uniformly. She looks so pretty. :inlove:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Here it is. Annie and her fancy dyed look!


Napping in the clover!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice guys! Hm ... bangfro ? flying nun ? ratted out ? CVS ? The dictionary does not have these words.

Photo number 2: "Let me have that tasty bit, Oliver!" - - "No way!!"


spidy1 said:


> I will try to get a good beard pic!!!


Try to get it from the front, when he thinks of mating, or maybe of fighting another buck, then they usually raise the hair in the face, like sidebums. Very attractive to every doe!


groovyoldlady said:


> It was her daughter, Lola. No respectable daughter wants to see her mom with a green beard!


Oh, no, Lola wanted us all to see! Very attractive! Hope it lasts for long, very nice! Hope you also find out how to do it, Lola! Latest Beard Fashion!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Goat hairstyles - hmmm - mine only have teeny beards. How about the king of all hair, my fluffy farm pup.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

the best I have at the moment, it the first you can see length, second with...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

@Trollmor CVS is a drug store here where you can buy many things, including hair dye.


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> Here it is. Annie and her fancy dyed look!


Could you.please tells where she got the die?? !!!!!!!!!:heehee:- (dance)


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Very nice guys! Hm ... bangfro ? flying nun ? ratted out ? CVS ? The dictionary does not have these words.
> 
> Photo number 2: "Let me have that tasty bit, Oliver!" - - "No way!!"
> Try to get it from the front, when he thinks of mating, or maybe of fighting another buck, then they usually raise the hair in the face, like sidebums. Very attractive to every doe!Oh, no, Lola wanted us all to see! Very attractive! Hope it lasts for long, very nice! Hope you also find out how to do it, Lola! Latest Beard Fashion!


CVS is a drug store chain.

Ratted out means to tell on someone; tattletale

Bangfro: I'm guessing the "bangs" as in the forelock of a goat, when curly as the term "fro" means curly hair.

Flying nun, term for ears when they are sort of out horizontally I guess.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Here it is. Annie and her fancy dyed look!


Oh my goodness that green beard is just too adorable! I love it


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> the best I have at the moment, it the first you can see length, second with
> 
> Wowza that beard he's a stud muffin!(blush)


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@Trollmor 
Years ago there was a show called the flying nun her outfit reminds me of my boys ears the way they stick out. 
Either way they are comical


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

@spidy1 how old is Diesel? Every time you post pics of him I can't get over how big he is yet how sweet he looks. Like Eeyore "Thanks for noticin' me" that's what he would say. Soft and slow....


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

elvis&oliver said:


> @spidy1 how old is Diesel? Every time you post pics of him I can't get over how big he is yet how sweet he looks. Like Eeyore "Thanks for noticin' me" that's what he would say. Soft and slow....


he is 5, and a big softy!!!


----------

